# Fenix TK10 Extreme Torture Test



## mayo (Mar 25, 2008)

Past reviewers have pushed the limits of the original T1, but this review will take the TK10 a little further. For those of you who are squeamish, now is the time to hit the back button, this may not be suitable for young children. The first test is the pillow torture test. Unit was dropped over 4 times onto this pillow from a distance of 2 feet. RESULTS: PASS!







Extreme wind test lasted for 2 minutes with no damage. RESULTS: PASS!






Extreme sun test. Unit was subjected to sunlight for 4 minutes with no ill effects. RESULTS: PASS!






Extreme waterboarding. Unit was tortured for 30 seconds. RESULTS: PASS!






Hamper Test. Not too many people think of this one. RESULTS: PASS!






Teenager scream test. Can be quite abusive (I know). RESULTS: PASS!






Last but not least is the bunny test. Unit survived 15 seconds till the Zoey lost interest. RESULTS: PASS!






Ok, I hope you enjoyed that. I’m sure you’ll get plenty of reviews here that will answer all your specific questions. Thank you to those who have the equipment and expertise to produce those wonderful reviews. My simple review is just my personal thoughts. Absolutely love it. I was very impressed when it arrived from Fenix Stores. Fit and finish is very very nice. I really like the olive finish. Very tough looking, a real tank ;> I see no flaws. Switch feels just right to me. AR coating is unreal; you have to look awhile to see any glass. Tension on head switch is perfect.

Beam and brightness are gorgeous. There must have been some really good work on the reflector. My beam is much better than the one shown on the website. I have to look hard to make out a little darker area around the spot. I’ll call it almost perfect. Just the right throw and spill for me. I’m sure other reviewers will have great beam shots. I could have done some, but I’m sure I would have been outdone. Tint is wonderful. Pure white compared to other lights, and a little on the warm side. The low mode makes this a real workhorse, just right for many tasks.

My only gripe is the copper spacer ring. I tried to get used to it, but just can’t. The only good thing is that it might be easier to find on the shelf. But I may have to paint it black, or just leave the tactical grip on.

I have nothing but good things to say about David and his staff at Fenix Store. They are a pleasure to deal with, unlike others I have recently been reading about, ouch.

This light is a great deal, even if it was higher. Ok, that’s my take. Keep up the good work Fenix. I look forward to other reviews.


----------



## TDKKP (Mar 25, 2008)

The best review I've never read. HaHaHa


----------



## Kato (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 25, 2008)

You have a great sense of humor!

You will go far.

Now go. Go now. Go far!



This was a nice comic relief after reading ALL OF THE MANY reviews! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## carrot (Mar 25, 2008)

Excellent test!


----------



## Norm (Mar 25, 2008)

:twothumbs Great review PML. 
Norm


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh boy my stomach hurts from laughing so hard!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## husky20 (Mar 25, 2008)

those fruit of the looms could have damaged the epoxy on the emitter:sick2:


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

love the extreme wind test...

Crenshaw


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 25, 2008)

HAuhAhuAHUAHauhauAHuAHauh 

In my opinion, sense of humor is a question of evolution. The more evoluted you are, more sense of humor you have.

Conratulations for the excellent post!


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 25, 2008)

Great sense of humor!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2008)

It actually survived the teen scream test?? :wow:


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 25, 2008)

creativity always makes me grin all the way 
really makes my day :twothumbs


----------



## 1 what (Mar 25, 2008)

Great tests! Great photos.
Those of us who did the T1 torture tests deserved some sending up!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 25, 2008)

ROFL :twothumbs

Great review!


----------



## grinsefalle (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:
Never before I had to laugh so much when reading a flashlight review. 
Absolutely marvelous!

Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Vbeez (Mar 25, 2008)

Best review, ever !


----------



## datiLED (Mar 25, 2008)

There must be something wrong with me. This is my favorite review ever.


----------



## Flic (Mar 25, 2008)

Mayo, you may have just set the new standard by which reviews are judged. I look forward to many more informative reviews from you.


----------



## psyrens (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SaVaGe (Mar 25, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE BEST EVER!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2008)

Possibly the best Tk10 review out of all of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 25, 2008)

Great review, bingo! 
I love especially the extreme sun test. :twothumbs


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you serious??? 

I like that flashaholic rabbit  what are his collections? :laughing:

EXCELLENT REVIEW!!


----------



## clg0159 (Mar 25, 2008)

:shakehead I didn't see that coming. Very innovative testing techniques!


----------



## staghater (Mar 25, 2008)

Man you made my day 
Extreme sun test is fantastic.
I am saving this page.
Thanks for great review:hahaha:


----------



## Cuso (Mar 25, 2008)

Too much. You actually got me with the drop test, I saw the picture and holly crap!! he did drop the light into a brown looking rock................wait a minute....then read.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Beats my "review" by leaps and bounds!

Utterly Hillarious!

You are so right about the lens! You can hardly tell it's there!

You will go far my son!


----------



## Russianesq (Mar 25, 2008)

*oh the pain*


----------



## moonhawk (Mar 25, 2008)

Great review..

Can you stand this beast up on it's tail?

It looks like the button sticks out past the base..


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 25, 2008)

Superlative review. I'm really looking forward to your next one. The sun test picture makes me smile every time I look at it.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## iTorch (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep - I'm sold, gotta get one now!


----------



## mayo (Mar 25, 2008)

moonhawk said:


> Great review..
> 
> Can you stand this beast up on it's tail?
> 
> It looks like the button sticks out past the base..


 
You can take the tactical grip off and use it as a stand, not the greatest but it does work.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 25, 2008)

So much abuse(No not the light, you!)! I'm surprised that you survived that, especially the Scream Test!

Great review with lots of humor!


----------



## phreeflow (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree, this has got to be the best review ever!!! The disclaimer was a great way to start out and really got my interest. :hahaha::laughing::naughty:Also thought it was hilarious how you used the orange spacer for the Extreme Sun Test...made the light look like it had a sunburn and a smile.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 25, 2008)

Best review I have read since the Lil' Brats S.A.R.S test oh so long ago. Fantastic review!


----------



## shroomy (Mar 26, 2008)

That was great, you had me going at first though. I was thinking "huh, dropping it onto a pillow, that.... that doesn't seem very extreme. Hmm, maybe he's gonna work work his way up to concrete, well, I'll just scroll down a bit..... and now it's wearing a hat..... OHHHH!" That review made my day.


----------



## jezzyp (Mar 27, 2008)

Its actually a realistic test for what most lights spend their loves doing...


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 27, 2008)

lmao awesome review


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 27, 2008)

The best ever posted on this forum!!!

I had almost skipped Yet Another Review of TK10.

- Vikas


----------



## geepondy (Mar 27, 2008)

That was my first thought as well when looking at the many sudden fine reviews of this light. Many of us are going to purchase this as a pleasure light or even a gift and not as a tactical light and a same colored spacer as the body would be appreciated.



mayo said:


> My only gripe is the copper spacer ring. I tried to get used to it, but just can’t. The only good thing is that it might be easier to find on the shelf. But I may have to paint it black, or just leave the tactical grip on.


----------



## sb_pete (Mar 28, 2008)

:laughing:chuckle chuckle. Hehe, thanks for that. Always nice to have some comic relief!


----------



## UWAK (Mar 28, 2008)

I must save this page and then send the link to a friend of mine...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 28, 2008)

You're a genius :twothumbs


----------



## red_robby (Mar 29, 2008)

Man, that was funny! 
That's one tough light


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 31, 2008)

The Great Torture Test, It's great


----------



## jayke (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats a great review!

Love the pic with the hat. :twothumbs


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello Mayo,

This has to be one of the funniest reviews I have read. Great work. 

As you mentioned in your first post, there are some other reviews of this light that go a little more into the specifics of it. I think this thread has run its course and I will close it.

Everyone, feel free to carry on your comments in the other reviews.

Tom


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 1, 2008)

I asked Mayo if he had any problems with me moving this thread to the Cafe.

He answered that he had none, so I am moving it and opening it back up.

Tom


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, these tests beat my "tests" all to h-e-double-tippy-straws.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2008)

Excellent imagination and creativity !

:twothumbs



Oh, and fine-quality photographs, also. :thumbsup:




Well Done !

_


----------



## Greta (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I don't know about anyone else but for me, living in the middle of the freakin' desert with summer temps reaching 120+ degrees in the summer with a UV index of 7-10 minutes, the extreme sun test is an important one. Thanks Mayo! :twothumbs


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 2, 2008)

oo:

hi Greta!

Crenshaw


----------

